# I need help choosing postpartum mama cloth.



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

Last time I used plastic disposable pads, but I've heard that mama cloth is much better. I use a menstrual cup normally, so is it worth it to invest in mama cloth that I'll likely only use for a few weeks? I want something great, but inexpensive.

Also, I have so little time to research WAHMs/brands, etc...what kinds are best? Brands? How many of each level of absorbency? (I don't think I'll need an entire stash of "overnights" for several weeks, right?)

Help mamas!


----------



## konayossie (Jul 29, 2010)

I have bought several brands of mama cloth for AF use. I've not used them PP yet. I guess it all depends on your version of what's not too expensive, but I'd probably be reluctant to buy a good stash of mama cloth just for PP use. The PP/overnight sizes run about $12-$15. To me that's pretty expensive. However, I discovered that you can make yourself some pretty usable ones (though not attractive!) with fleece and preemie-sized prefolds if you're even the littlest bit crafty. I've bought several WAHM brands (all found on DiaperSwappers) and Domino Pads. I've liked all of them (and hand-dyed OBV is beautiful!) and will definitely use them PP along with my own creations.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks! I just ordered a dozen preemie PFs from Little Lions, but I will most likely just fold them over, not sew them or put backing on. I'm not all that crafty.









Yeah, cost is a concern for me. I mean, I would LOVE to use PP mama cloth, but I don't think I can justify the expense, knowing that I will not use it for my regular cycle. It bums me out that my options are to spend a ton on nice comfy cloth or go cheap with plastic but feel yucky.









I did find one WAHM called GEM Cloth who has a PP grab bag of 6 PP pads for $35. But I think I'd need more than six.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

I just use my prefolds PP  To me they are economical and they work REALLY well  Plus bonus is they get to be used as diapers when I'm done LOL


----------



## Bald_Bull's_Mama (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm just stocking up on regulars and heavys. I have 2 overnights. Since I'll be washing them with cloth diapers, I only need enough to make it through a day or 2.

Brands I've tried:

GEM Cloth- reasonably priced, I like these better the more I use them

Wee Essentials- these were my favs for AF, but I'm not loving them lately

Mother Moon Pads-super cushy, very very comfortable, a bit thick

Brands I intend to try:

Pampered Mama-she also makes one that has an insert for an icepack, considering a couple of these

Todz Wife-a diaper swappers mama who seems to do nice work

There's also Rachel's Legal Pad, which are super affordably priced, like $1 or $2.

Sorry, too lazy for links tonight.


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

I really like my GEM cloth pads and would recommend them. I have 8 of her overnight/PP pads and 2 more from Tree Hugger (minky ones, but more expensive at $13 each). This was a good PP stash for me. I also have a few heavy and regular pads (4 each) plus a bunch of lights and liners that I haven't gotten to use yet. At this point (2.5 weeks PP) I'm still using the PP size at night and heavy ones during the day. That's mostly because I have so many of the large pads though, I could totally get away with heavy/regular at this point if I needed to.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

Hmm...so about 10 PP/overnight size, plus a few lights/regulars for when things lighten up? That may be worth it to invest. I suppose there may be a time when I won't want to use my Femmecup and the cloth would come in handy. I just remember the Always pads feeling so icky that it seems worth the money to get cloth even for a few weeks. Maybe even just a little bit, so I wouldn't have to use plastic all day and all night for weeks...


----------



## brennan (Feb 1, 2009)

All mine that I actually use are from homestead emporium (I have some cheap ones that I hate). I really like them, though pp pads are a little more expensive than others. I have 8 very heavy, though not pp pads and I'm hoping to use preemie prefolds for when I'm really heavy....but I don't know how that will work. I might get some for heavier. Honestly after using mama cloth I can never go back! I've also read too that flannel is not recommended if you have tearing, but I don't know if that's true or not.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

Do the pads from Rachel's legal pad have snaps? They look like they don't.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

Well, so far I've acquired a dozen preemie prefolds (that I dyed red to keep them separate from the other prefolds, and to cover any stains), five OBV seconds from Rachel's Legal Pad, which I think are regular flow, and six postpartum pads from GEM Cloth, which haven't arrived yet. I also have 4 liners that I use as Femmecup backup.

I may have to supplement a little with sposie pads, but at least it's a start. I hope I can find more deals and get a few more heavy/regulars.


----------



## girlspn (Apr 14, 2011)

Total newbie to cloth pads here... I'm looking into what to use for postpartum bleeding, hoping to avoid disposables. When using prefolds as pp pads, wouldn't you leak? Do you need some kind of liner underneath?


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azhie*
> 
> Total newbie to cloth pads here... I'm looking into what to use for postpartum bleeding, hoping to avoid disposables. When using prefolds as pp pads, wouldn't you leak? Do you need some kind of liner underneath?


I don't remember ever leaking through all the layers of the prefold. Whereas with the sposies I could visibly see the blood pooled on top of the plastic underside. I do remember I had a lot less panties ruined with the prefolds over the disposable pads 

ETA: I will say that the prefolds I used were VERY well worn in. I hadn't just bought and washed them. That makes a difference in their absorbency!!


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I love Party in my Pants pads, made in MN by a small women-owned company. They are not bulky, quite absorbent, soft, come in various sizes with water-proof backing. They also make wonderfully soft and thin nursing pads.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

Just wanted to share that GEM Cloth is having an Earth Day sale through Apr 30th-- $25ppd assorted pad grab bags (normally $28) I just ordered one! It comes with a heavy, reg and light in the Diamond and Ruby pads, plus on Topadz "set" (a winged holder and two inserts...I think.) So, a total of 7 pads for $25 is a great deal.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beauchamp*
> 
> Just wanted to share that GEM Cloth is having an Earth Day sale through Apr 30th-- $25ppd assorted pad grab bags (normally $28) I just ordered one! It comes with a heavy, reg and light in the Diamond and Ruby pads, plus on Topadz "set" (a winged holder and two inserts...I think.) So, a total of 7 pads for $25 is a great deal.


Gah I wish I wasn't so broke!!! LOL


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

my PP mamacloth stash was all from GEM cloth. I have 5 overnight, 6 heavy, 6 regular, 6 light. the only time I was close to running out was during the first week when we didn't wash diapers until the fourth day.


----------



## girlspn (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, this is useful to know! I better wash those new cloth diapers I ordered many times before using them... is it okay to use them as cloth pads and then diaper the baby with them later? My first thought is that, it's not hygienic..

Another question-- is it okay to wash cloth pads in the same load as cloth diapers?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mommy2Austin*
> 
> I don't remember ever leaking through all the layers of the prefold. Whereas with the sposies I could visibly see the blood pooled on top of the plastic underside. I do remember I had a lot less panties ruined with the prefolds over the disposable pads
> 
> ETA: I will say that the prefolds I used were VERY well worn in. I hadn't just bought and washed them. That makes a difference in their absorbency!!


----------



## girlspn (Apr 14, 2011)

I've been searching online and GEM seems to be the most economical option out there (besides making my own).... Finally decided to order the 6 pp pad grab bag and 6 regular from GEM and see how they are.. and add on prefolds as needed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marissamom*
> 
> my PP mamacloth stash was all from GEM cloth. I have 5 overnight, 6 heavy, 6 regular, 6 light. the only time I was close to running out was during the first week when we didn't wash diapers until the fourth day.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azhie*
> 
> Oh, this is useful to know! I better wash those new cloth diapers I ordered many times before using them... is it okay to use them as cloth pads and then diaper the baby with them later? My first thought is that, it's not hygienic..
> 
> Another question-- is it okay to wash cloth pads in the same load as cloth diapers?


I used my diapers as pads and diapers  They get washed the same and if they are clean enough to be worn by my baby they are clean enough to be worn by me!! I wash everything together. I might soak the "pads" in peroxide to get rid of the blood stains, but it all gets washed in one load.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azhie*
> 
> Oh, this is useful to know! I better wash those new cloth diapers I ordered many times before using them... is it okay to use them as cloth pads and then diaper the baby with them later? My first thought is that, it's not hygienic..
> 
> Another question-- is it okay to wash cloth pads in the same load as cloth diapers?


your baby already came through your vagina, what more would baby be exposed to? unless you have HIV or HepB your baby can't be harmed by your blood.

I have my diaper pail in the bathroom, and just toss used pads into the pail and wash with the dipes.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azhie*
> 
> Oh, this is useful to know! I better wash those new cloth diapers I ordered many times before using them... is it okay to use them as cloth pads and then diaper the baby with them later? My first thought is that, it's not hygienic..
> 
> Another question-- is it okay to wash cloth pads in the same load as cloth diapers?


I don't wash my pads with my diapers. My diaper washing (in a front loader) is quite a process, and my pads just don't need that much washing and rinsing. I don't want to wear them out early by over-washing them. So, I just give them a little cold water soak to start with and wash them with a regular load of laundry. I don't think it's gross or unhygenic to wash them with dipes, though. I sometimes wash diapers with regular laundry if they're just peed on or something.


----------

